# RE-CAPPING A `60`s TRAYNOR YGM3 GUITAR MATE REVERB



## GARTH (Mar 10, 2009)

Does anyone have a ballpark figure for re-capping the amp & installing a 3 prong plug ? thanks


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Are you doing this yourself or hiring a tech? Do you want to go NOS or are you flexible with cap brand? There are a lot of variables. Could cost you 20$ or 200$ depending on what you choose.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

GARTH said:


> Does anyone have a ballpark figure for re-capping the amp & installing a 3 prong plug ? thanks


Well, in my shop it would run around $150. Maybe a bit more if you wanted a bit of modding to "Marshallize" the tone a bit, although these amps sound great stock!

There are a lot of great tricks and mods. I LOVE these old Traynor amps!

Wild Bill ---Busen Amps


----------

